# Hay alguien de Chile???



## Ryu Dilong (Jan 13, 2013)

Hola!

  	Vivo y trabajo en Chile hay alguien de este pais???


----------



## jungleBarbie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola, 
  	Tampoco soy chilena, vivo en Peru, y me voy de viaje el 31 hasta el 10 de mayo a Santiago de Chile  Tal vez podriamos ir a tomar un cafe juntas?


----------



## MariaCarla (May 22, 2013)

Aquí! Recién integrándome formalmente, pero vengo leyendo este foro desde hace mucho tiempo. Saludos!


----------

